

Some dumbwat posted their blogspam templates. Maybe this can help filters? - SchizoDuckie
http://www.neilcrookes.com/2008/11/28/runtime-config-in-cakephp-apps/

======
SchizoDuckie
Look for the comments post by 'louis vuitton handbags outlet'.

A quick google search turned up 2.45m results for just one sentence. Quite
interesting to see how those bots work. Now all we need is a simpl way to
clean the web from this type of pollution.

